# Wood Firmwares v1.36



## Another World (Aug 23, 2011)

For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin's favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 8th question:

Q: What is your favorite Homebrew title and why?
A: IkuReader. Sometimes I like to read something.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • lameboy option added to globalsettings.ini. see HERE for more information.
> 
> *Compatibility:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.36 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.36 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.36 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (Aug 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Without further ado, our 8th question:
> 
> Q: What is your favorite Homebrew title and why?
> A: IkuReader. Sometimes I like to read something



Wow, the goblin was unusually chatty this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if AW ever asked him how long he will continue to update Wood? Retirement plans?


----------



## Akotan (Aug 23, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Compatibility:*
> • 'dragon quest monsters - joker 2 (usa)' fixed.
> • 'paws & claws - pampered pets 2' fixed.



Is Joker out?


----------



## pilladoll (Aug 23, 2011)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, there's a web page that have the rom since yesterday


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Aug 23, 2011)

So... does Atsumete Kirby have any compatibility problems with Wood?


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 23, 2011)

arsene_lupin_2606 said:
			
		

> So... does Atsumete Kirby have any compatibility problems with Wood?



It's fixed since Wood 1.35. This is Wood 1.36.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Aug 23, 2011)

Man, YWG just keep cranking out the updates. Gotta love this guy


----------



## Akotan (Aug 23, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I would say you're lying since there's no such news on any scene sites I know (GBAtemp, I'm talking about you too), but I already found a rom file in less than 5 minutes searching intertubes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk about early dump!

So, back to topic, thanks this lightning fast update, Goblin! You always rocks!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the update ywg!


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Aug 23, 2011)

^ Wow, didn't know about that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Will Lameboy work ok on Wood R4 now?

Last time I looked, you needed the Slot 2 (?) add on for the flash cart for it to work


----------



## pspunabletohack (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Thankyou !!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 23, 2011)

so YWG is more informed than gbatemp... i bet something is wrong here (Joker 2 issue)


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YWG is fast like lightning as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Stropdasje (Aug 23, 2011)

YWG thanks again for the update! Keep up the good work!

Tip: if you use the online update feature remember that "savesize.bin" will not be updated. To complete the update download the 7z file, extract savesize.bin and replace the savesize.bin in the __rpg folder on the SD card.


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Stropdasje said:
			
		

> YWG thanks again for the update! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Tip: if you use the online update feature remember that "savesize.bin" will not be updated. To complete the update download the 7z file, extract savesize.bin and replace the savesize.bin in the __rpg folder on the SD card.



Even though that file doesn't get updated, will that make much difference?


----------



## Another World (Aug 23, 2011)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I would say you're lying since there's no such news on any scene sites I know (GBAtemp, I'm talking about you too), but I already found a rom file in less than 5 minutes searching intertubes.
> 
> no one knows yet how this person got a cart a few weeks early. the dump is not official, it was not submitted to any group for release and it could end up being a bad dump. just FYI for now.
> 
> QUOTE(arogance1 @ Aug 23 2011, 12:56 PM) Even though that file doesn't get updated, will that make much difference?



i am pretty sure the savesize.bin is only used so that a correctly sized save file can be created. if you do not have the updated file it should still write the save file but it may pad it. i'm not 100% sure, because to be honest with you i have not used my rpg for awhile. a few minutes of bug testing would help you to find out if my comments are correct or just speculation.

-another world


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 23, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Even though that file doesn't get updated, will that make much difference?



savesize.bin is a very special feature of Wood. No other firmware can do that.


----------



## ywg (Aug 23, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> no one knows yet how this person got a cart a few weeks early.I hear about one game that produced at least 10 months before release. So few weeks not so big difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


savesize.bin is needed only for perfect view and you get a little more space. without it saves padded, you are right. and wood contain small database inside for all problematic games.
but of course I can add savesize.bin update through wifi (but nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 23, 2011)

That would be nice. savesize.bin file has some fans, definitely. Perfectionism is a basic need.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update ywg.


----------



## Another World (Aug 24, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> but of course I can add savesize.bin update through wifi (but nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a nice chance for an update that allows the user to select what file to download =P

-another world


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 24, 2011)

YWG - You're the best


----------



## wiitard119 (Aug 25, 2011)

Today i got my R4.cn 3DS firmware 1.36 and now the game Inazuma Eleven The Ogre will not load. All other games will load perfectly fine but the inazuma Eleven 3 bomber/spark/ogre will go to "LOADING" but after that it sits there and the "LOADING" becomes red lettered.
Please help. Thanks i love your stuff!!

Edit: I have R4.cn the 3DS version. with a 2gb sandisk micro SD card.
And the rom is not the problem because i have tried  4 other different roms and its always the same. Please help, i love this game but i cant play anymore *tears*


----------



## Stropdasje (Aug 25, 2011)

wiitard119 said:
			
		

> Today i got my R4.cn 3DS firmware 1.36 and now the game Inazuma Eleven The Ogre will not load.


According to the changelog of Wood R4 1.33: "crc32 calculation added. start->tools->crc32. now all bug reports without crc32 of rom ignored." so this problem will not be addressed. Besides that, the R4 DS forum has a "Wood R4 BUGS and Compatibility" topic, better use that instead.


----------



## wiitard119 (Aug 25, 2011)

Game name: Inazuma Eleven 3 The Ogre
Release number: 5421
CRC 5421- Inazuma Eleven 3- Sekai heno Chousen The Ogre(J)(BAHAMUT).NDS: A9754AEA
Clean ROM: YES
What the bug is: Game is stuck at "Loading" then turns into red lettered "Loading" , Other games are ok.
Firmware 1.36 r4.cn 3DS


----------



## pilladoll (Sep 6, 2011)

wiitard119 said:
			
		

> Game name: Inazuma Eleven 3 The Ogre
> Release number: 5421
> CRC 5421- Inazuma Eleven 3- Sekai heno Chousen The Ogre(J)(BAHAMUT).NDS: A9754AEA
> Clean ROM: YES
> ...



This card are supported by Wood? I always thinked that the cards labeled "3ds" doesn't support Wood firmwares


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> wiitard119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only cards supported by Wood R4 are R4 Revolution for DS and the R4i Gold.

Also, this isn't the topic to submit bugs in. That's in the R4 subforum.


----------



## Another World (Sep 6, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> The only cards supported by Wood R4 are R4 Revolution for DS and the R4i Gold.



you missed the R4iDSN, which wood supports directly. the r4i gold (a/k/a r4i gold 3ds, r4i gold.cn) gets support after the fact when the team recompiles wood from the private sources.

-another world


----------

